# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Jenny Brook-Weston Vermont

## Dando

anyone going? we will be there with our teardrop trailer. it looks like a little ham in a can camper. come by and say hello. i'm bringing my mando. maybe we can pick some.

 Jenny Brook Festival-Weston Vermont June 24-26, 2005

----------


## singingshrink

I will be at Jenny Brook this weekend - I play guitar in Spare Change but I am obsessed with mandolin. Hopefully we can get together and pick some.

Rick

----------


## Dando

i would love to play. come and find me. just look for our unique little camper trailer.

----------


## singingshrink

will do

----------


## Dando

our arrival looks like after 9pm friday night, or first thing saturday morning. i'm bringing my mando's for some pickin'. we hope to see old friends and make new ones again this year. see you thare.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Hey Dando, the festival's half over by then!!
Probably miss you as I have a gig Sat., but I try and catch you Rick. I always enjoy your shows. In fact, I come to Jenny Brook just to hear you guys and Seth and Candi! Dave invited me to pick some post show last year but I was without instrument. Will bring one this year. 

rasa

----------


## singingshrink

This is cool, 

We can have a mandolin cafe meeting - or better yet - a mandolin orchestra...

Rick

----------


## Dando

i can't wait to get there.

----------


## Garry G

I'll be there too, I'll have a banjo & bass along with my mando. I'll be in a Sunnybrook 5th wheel next to a Sunline Tag along. I'll get there late tomorrow morning.

Garry G

----------


## Dando

i just saw the weather forcast. "they" are saying 100 degrees for saturday. looks like grey fox weather came early.

----------


## Joe Singleton

Nice festival. The weather was warm as advertised, but not unbearable with the swimming available. Gibson Brothers were wonderful and so nice to play Saterday after the unfortunate cancellation of Warrior River boys. Dan Paisley and the boys did a great 4 sets and worth the sunburn(should've worn a bigger hat!). Some nice pickin had by many.-Joe

----------


## Dando

we had a great time. the heat was a bit much, but standing or sitting in the sun was oppressive. i cant believe that they actually filled the place up with campers this year. this festival has really taken off in popularity.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Glad you folks had a good time. Seth and Candi run a very sweet festival. Apologies for not making it to join you - I had a couple of unexpected problems occur, on top of a couple of gigs and just had to let something go by the wayside - sadly, the festival.

rasa

----------

